# custom gauge pod



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

i just built this pod..









_Modified by kraut-rocket at 7:49 PM 2-8-2008_

_Modified by kraut-rocket at 7:50 PM 2-8-2008_


_Modified by kraut-rocket at 7:51 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice work!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think if you worked on it a little more, like laying fiberglass or filler to smooth the transition between the pod and the bezel then it would look phenomenal.
Bug a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for getting your hands dirty and doing it yourself


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

well i was working on this for a friend and when he saw it he flipped and said he would take it as is for now. i wanted to work on it a little more to get some of the small imperfections out, but ill probably get it back and work more on it. keep in mind that was about 15hr of work


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*

so when are you gonna start mass producing them, or taking commissions, cuz I think there is gonna be ALOT of intrest in that.


----------



## jussbuggin00 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

nicee work , pretty cool you did it your self http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jussbuggin00)*

Very Nicely Done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've always been a fan of the "one-off" single gauge pod design, versus the 3 gauge pod that *everyone* puts in their center dash panel.








I did a similar thing, with the wiring hidden in the hollowed out aluminum mounting stems:
















"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:58 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i like origality or however you spell it







looks nice hollywoodsbug


_Modified by kraut-rocket at 6:18 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

ill make them on request plus others configurations. right now im making pods for the steering colum on a TT as well as an A pillar setup


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (jussbuggin00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jussbuggin00* »_nicee work , pretty cool you did it your self http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yes it took me about 15 hours to complete. ive been playing with fiberglass and body work for a while now


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_i like origality or however you spell it







looks nice hollywoodsbug

_Modified by kraut-rocket at 6:18 AM 2-10-2008_

Thanks man!








"Hollywood"


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I did a similar thing, with the wiring hidden in the hollowed out aluminum mounting stems:

Very impressive.
What was used as the gauge pod?
Excellent ingenuity!
- Erik


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

All Custom Made out of PCV and aluminum. I have to admit, it's probably one of my favorite things on the car, if I do say so myself.








Don't get me wrong, some things turn out better than others. This one just worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Don't get me wrong, some things turn out better than others. This one just worked.

Agreed with you there.
I know many hate the triple-pod-on-the-dash...
But after assessing such features on the Beetle; it's a good fit there.
However, I'm not needing three; just two gauges.
And with having some good experience molding and painting trim pieces, I probably will tackle such...
But, *Hollywood*, yours does present excellent character, function and position! I like it alot!
- Erik


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bluefox280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Agreed with you there.
I know many hate the triple-pod-on-the-dash...
But, *Hollywood*, yours does present excellent character, function and position! I like it alot!
- Erik

Thanks Erik, I appreciate it!!








Be Looking for pics of the upcoming *RUF BUG STAGE II* I hope to have finished sometime this Spring/Summer. They'll be lots 'n lots of *Tasty Goodies*








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:26 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

i wnanted to do two next to each other, but my friend wanted to use the tripple gauge setup in the dash. IMO i think two on the same side would have looked really good but one for now looks good as well. i hope to do another one with two pods in the future.

_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Agreed with you there.
I know many hate the triple-pod-on-the-dash...
But after assessing such features on the Beetle; it's a good fit there.
However, I'm not needing three; just two gauges.
And with having some good experience molding and painting trim pieces, I probably will tackle such...
But, *Hollywood*, yours does present excellent character, function and position! I like it alot!
- Erik


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_i wnanted to do two next to each other, but my friend wanted to use the tripple gauge setup in the dash. IMO i think two on the same side would have looked really good but one for now looks good as well. i hope to do another one with two pods in the future.


Yeah, I think yours looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You have do be careful of doing two on the pod. It has a tendency to end up looking like Mickey Mouse Ears.







*(Unless like you said, you do them on the same side).
"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:20 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Good work props for doing it yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

i wanted to do two pods in that spot but my friend wanted one only b/c hes using the tripple gauge pod in the dash. i think that two together would of looked nice but maybe ill do one like that later

_Quote, originally posted by *bluefox280* »_
Agreed with you there.
I know many hate the triple-pod-on-the-dash...
But after assessing such features on the Beetle; it's a good fit there.
However, I'm not needing three; just two gauges.
And with having some good experience molding and painting trim pieces, I probably will tackle such...
But, *Hollywood*, yours does present excellent character, function and position! I like it alot!
- Erik


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*

i should have pics of it in the car soon, just waiting for my friend to come by the house with it


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*

I'm not a fan of the triple gauge pods either! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So many people have them, it's almost like not even a mod anymore.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_I'm not a fan of the triple gauge pods either! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So many people have them, it's almost like not even a mod anymore.








"Hollywood"









Nice idea *kraut-rocket*, I agree with Mike that it needs 'cleaning up' a bit. I think u could sell a boat load of 'em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hollywood's is really nice, tough looking too, integrates especially well on an S with all the aluminum bits.








In reality not many have Bernt 3-gauge pods, cuz they're expensive and not always readily available, altho MANY have Autometer or e-bay knocks offs of same. A boost gauge is crucial, but IMO u really need 3 gauges, u gotta hafta have water temp and oil pressure if u push it a lot. Just my .02.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

Hey, do u think you could make this?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

I've always liked that one too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice. And Bill I must admit, your three gauge set up with the trim rings, and painted black, does look sweet!!








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:12 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_









Oh yeah, that with a pair of perfect match gauges..... hottness


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: custom gauge pod (20V BUG)*








Wow dude nice work. That looks amazing...you guys make me hate getting into my stock car when I log off of here and drive home form work







Very nice work guys!


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Oh yeah, that with a pair of perfect match gauges..... hottness
















thats nice!! i might have to steal that idea form you


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_







thats nice!! i might have to steal that idea form you









Not my idea, it's a guy in Japan. PLEASE make me one!


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

i hear you there. you do need a boost gauge, water temp (b/c 1.8t pumps crap out) and oil pis (b/c of oil pump problems too) id say for your average tuner they are important

_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Nice idea *kraut-rocket*, I agree with Mike that it needs 'cleaning up' a bit. I think u could sell a boat load of 'em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hollywood's is really nice, tough looking too, integrates especially well on an S with all the aluminum bits.








In reality not many have Bernt 3-gauge pods, cuz they're expensive and not always readily available, altho MANY have Autometer or e-bay knocks offs of same. A boost gauge is crucial, but IMO u really need 3 gauges, u gotta hafta have water temp and oil pressure if u push it a lot. Just my .02.
















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*

On the 'Japanese' one, I'd use an EGT gauge and which other gauge does everyone think would be useful?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

Oil temp maybe?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

wideband A/F, fuel pressure, wideband A/F


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

Yes, a/f and egt. Thx!


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

make sure it's a wideband and not a christmas tree


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

JFC!








I can't seem to find "VDO look-alike" EGT and wide-band A/F ratio gauges that are made by the same company!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

VDO makes this EGT gauge, so I need an A/F gauge to kinda match it, it can be digital, but not the X-Mas tree type:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Are all of our O2 sensors wideband? If so, let me ask a dumb question: can we add a narrow band sensor? This is about as perfect as I can find, but it requires a narrowband sensor:


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

factory gauges are "narrow" band. You would ahve to buy an actual wideband o2 sensor with a gauge.
That autometer is a christmas tree gauge. That being an A/F gauge that all it does is make pretty lights and go back and forth like Knight Rider. The only A/F that arent christmas tree are widebands.
Get one of these:
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...-4100
and one of these:
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...U.004


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_JFC!








I can't seem to find "VDO look-alike" EGT and wide-band A/F ratio gauges that are made by the same company!









what about these from jegs


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*









ALso my fav. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
However I just noticed something: anyone know what that rectangular display is hanging down inside the cluster ring? it looks like some sort of nav readout.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Finally got the ball rolling with *kraut-rocket*, so stay tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gauges are here and can be switched to red or white (blue if u have blue lighting): http://www.jegs.com/p/ProParts...10339


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut-rocket* »_i should have pics of it in the car soon, just waiting for my friend to come by the house with it









here are the pics, iv been slacking a bit but here they are.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (kraut-rocket)*

I would have placed it to the right side, that way it would visually integrate with the 3 gauge pod and u could also just glance up to see readings on those gauges.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

*kraut-rocket* has been working on the pod for me, it's taking shape nicely, so stay tuned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xdrew85x (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: custom gauge pod (Billsbug)*

I want one!


----------

